

Twilio Introduces SIPOut Beta - _pdeschen
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/10/sip-is-here-sign-up-for-sipout-beta.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+twilio%2FOBEN+%28Twilio+Company+Blog+-+Discover+Our+Web+Services+API+for+Making+and+Receiving+Phone+Calls%29

======
statictype
When deciding which platform to use for our cloud based product, we went with
Tropo for 2 reasons.

1) better international support

2) SIP support

I like Twilio and their API. It's nice to see them closing the gap. Albeit
slowly.

